# clifford 50.7x remote start help



## ridegixxers (May 14, 2011)

hi, i have a 05 crown victoria police interceptor (p71), and i got most of the H1 wires connected (waiting for 451m DEI relay module for door lock and unlock), but im having a lot of trouble installing the remote start.
​i read this thread, http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f257/viper-5901-a-482512.html and i followed the instructions but i believe my car has an ignition 2 do i just connect h3/7 & 8 to my ignition 2 wire (GR/YE). can i make the multiple connects at the same spot? (ex. solder h3/7 & h3/8 together, then solder it to ignition 2 wire)

lastly where would you connect h3/9? (wire for HOT when cranking, but cant be ignition wire) can i get some examples?

from what i know all python 991, clifford 50.7x, and the viper 5901 are basically the same, with the exception of the remote style.

please helpppp me


----------

